# Looking for advice on health insurance cover as going up by €80 per month.



## Daidí31 (19 Feb 2014)

Hi folks,

I'd really appreciate any help/ opinions on the on our cover renewal. Premium has gone up by over €80 a month which is taking current option out of our budget- €3,277 per annum. 

Current plan- 
Two adults - Laya Total Health Choice
Two children (3yrs and 13months) - Essential First

Thankfully we're all healthy but our main priorities are
1) private maternity cover in public hospital
2) treatment for the kids for tonsils, etc.
3) Not essential but cover for sports injuries ( scan or treatment)

Thanks in advance,

D


----------



## Sunny (19 Feb 2014)

Your best bet is to shop around. Quick look at Glo Health gives me this. €4k towards private maternity cover and sports pack for €1800.

[broken link removed]


----------



## Steven Barrett (20 Feb 2014)

I refer a lot of business to a health insurance specialist and he has saved all my clients money. He is currently reviewing mine and says he can knock 23% off my monthly bill. 

He gets a commission from Aviva but if you want him to do an industry wide search for you, he'll charge you a fee.

Drop me a PM if you want his details. 


Steven
www.bluewaterfp.ie.


----------

